# Squirrels and DTs



## 13skoots (Jul 9, 2009)

Today, I observed several squirrels in my yard. When I went out into the yard, the squirrels took off and ran down into the entrance of my tortoise burrow. These were large squirrels, not the smaller gopher squirrels which we are used to seeing in our area (mojave desert). Does anybody know if this could be a problem for my DTs. It seems my entire block has suddenly been invaded by squirrels. They may have quite an underground tunnel network, and I am sure my yard is no longer a secure place and my DTs may be able to travel through these same tunnels by widening them, but what I don't know is if squirrels could hurt the DTs or get them sick.
If somebody has had experience or has other knowledge regarding my concerns I would be most grateful for their reply. THANK YOU


----------



## bettinge (Jul 10, 2009)

Gut feel is that torts are OK with squirrels. I don't think they will eat at his feet or anything like a rat would. Not sure about the parasites they may carry though! I guess if I had the problem, I would be concerned but not frightened.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi 13skoots:







to the forum!!

I wouldn't be too happy about having squirrels share my tortoises' burrows either. Like was said above, I would be afraid the tortoise might use the squirrel's burrow to escape the pen. And the cross-contamination of parasites. I know that rats would chew on a tortoise's leg, but I don't know if squirrels would. They aren't meat eaters like rats are. See if you have an agricultural coop extension in your town and give them a call to see if they can offer you any suggestions. I would hesitate to put out squirrel bait as the tortoise might get it. 

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2009)

I did a GOOGLE search for squirrels and desert tortoises and found this article:

http://www.tortoise-tracks.org/denizens/mgs.html

and this one:

http://www.cdpr.ca.gov/docs/endspec/espdfs/dtburw.pdf

I couldn't find anything that says the squirrel would harm the tortoise, however, if the squirrel lengthens the burrow then comes up outside the fence, that would be something to worry about.

Yvonne


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like you have California ground squirrels (Spermophilus beecheyi) in your yard - they like the edges of urban areas in the Mojave Desert. What you'll need to watch for is that they live in colonies. If there's a lot of forage for them in your yard (plants and seeds) they'll soon number in the dozens. Yes, they can become quite the pest. But they're beneficial in areas away from human settlements, because another rare species - burrowing owl - loves to use California ground squirrel burrows.

I don't suspect that a one-on-one interaction between your tortoise and a squirrel will be much of an issue, but if you have a colony in your yard it's possible they could become territorial of any burrows in your yard - including any that your tortoises uses. I don't know enough about California ground squirrel behavior to know whether those interactions might become aggressive.


----------



## 13skoots (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies. They seem to have invaded the yards of every house within 2 blocks. People are finding cat food dissapearing and they will get into garbage cans that have open lids.
Because of the DTs we are strickly organic, so I can't use the poisoned bait that others in my area use. I will take a wait and see attitude for now, and will let you know if anything changes. Again, I thank all of you.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome! Interesting question. Sounds like you got some good answers already.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 10, 2009)

As far as I know they don't eat meat but they could cause cross contamination problems like any species that share habitats. If they become to much of a problem there are always humane traps you can use and find a suitable area for relocation IMO.


----------



## Laura (Jul 11, 2009)

There is obviously a food/water source they are coming for. have your neighbors pick up any food they can and they might leave on thier own. 
Contact your local Farm Office or fish and game about trapping, if it is legal and how to do so, if they cont to be a problem.


----------

